

Ask HN: I built Autocomplete for Gmail extension, now what?  - nyassin

So I built this tool that I thought would be useful for people who use email frequently (think Sales people, marketers, lawyers, etc).
Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;autocomplete-for-gmail&#x2F;moakamdcggbilpgbgoghnnfecmcmcocb<p>I launched it on the Chrome Web Store and I have around 33 weekly users, with 150 impressions every day. Any idea on how to get higher up ranking on the Web Store or just general feedback on the extension?
======
nyassin
Thanks in advance.

